# Bootsplash

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe da mal ne Frage zum Boot.

Auf der LiveCD von rc4 gibt es jetzt ja auch einen grafischen Boot.

Kann ich denn das auch bei mir installieren??

Ich denke mal, dass mir da media-gfx/bootsplash helfen könnte, allerdings würde es mich interessieren, warum das Ebuild gemasked ist!

Hat das jemand schon mal versucht?

Niko

----------

## wudmx

ich hab mir mal das ebuild angeschaut... also an abhaengigkeiten zu anderen ebuilds gibts gar nix, aber um bootsplash benutzen zu koennen, muss dein kernel gepatcht werden... also das ist schon etwas heikler, und wharscheinlich wurd das noch nicht (oft genug) getestet, deswegen auch masked! 

wenn du es trotzdem probieren willst, dann mach

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge bootsplash

ich kenn das programm nicht, also kann ich dir diesbezueglich auch nichts sagen!

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

gibts denn vielleicht einen Screenshot des Programms "in Aktion".

Wenn das Ding nur ungefähr so aussieht, wie der Bootvorgang von SuSE 8.1, dann brauche ich das Ding, ...

Ein Screenshot wäre also nicht schlecht.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,

Niko

----------

## gschneider

während dem booten nen screenshot zu machen ist schlecht möglich.

höchstens mit ner digicam

aber ja, es ist exakt das ding.

auf www.bootsplash.org gibt es auch die grafiken von suse, redhat, mdk etc zum download (wer es braucht...  :Wink:  )

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also wenn das so ist, dann wird das Ding noch heute gemerged und in meinen Kernel aufgenommen

Niko

----------

## zypher

Also ich benutze bootsplash zusammen mit ck-sources (4 und 6).

Das patchen ist kein Problem, die Doku reicht um alles richtig zu machen.

Ich find's echt hübsch und es kostet keine performance, was will man mehr?

----------

## athemi

Hier in den Foren gibt es übrigens eine ausführliche (allerdings englischsprachige) Anleitung, wie man sein Kernel entsprechend patched und die nötigen Einstellungen vornimmt. Es gibt dort auch einen Link zu einem Thread mit Screenshots.

Zu finden ist das ganze hier: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=26494&highlight=bootsplash

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also ich habe jetzt mal ein bisserl herumgespielt, aber irgendwie funktioniert da was noch nicht ganz richtig.

Ich habe den Kernel angepasst, meinen Grub abgeändert, habe sogar die falschen Links zu den Bildern im Ebuild abgeändert und trotzdem funktioniert da was noch nicht!

Wenn ich Gentoo jetzt starte, dann bleibt der Bildschirm komplett schwarz!

Ich habe mittlerweile auch die SuSE Config-Files versucht, erhalte aber das selbe Ergebniss.

Nun meine Frage:

Wenn ich mir nun (von meinem Vater) eine menu.lst und ein initrd von SuSE 8.2 besorge, die menu.lst auf meine Partitionen anpasse, und dann damit gentoo starte, dann müsste ich doch auch den Bootsplash von SuSE 8.2 haben, oder??

Brauche ich da vielleicht doch noch eine JPEG, oder ist die Grafik, so wie ich vermute, in die initrd geschrieben??

Bitte helft mir,

Niko

----------

## Niko_K

So,

ich habe jetzt mal eine Fehlermeldung für euch, vielleicht hilft ja die, um das Problem zu beseitigen:

```
bootsplash: verbose mode.

...

vesafb: abort, cannot ioremap video memory 0x8000000 @ 0xf0000000

...

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

...

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Freeing initrd memory: 475k freed

```

Das Ganze erhalte ich, wenn ich "dmesg" eintippe und dann lange danach suche, ...

Der Rest hat absolut nichts mit bootsplash zu tun und die komplette Ausgabe wäre wohl zu lang ... außerdem erspart Ihr euch so das Suchen   :Surprised: 

Naja, vielleicht hat ja jetzt wer eine Idee,

Niko

P.S: Das initrd von SuSE hat noch nichts geholfen (das ist ja sogar gezippt noch fast ein halbes MB groß  :Shocked:  , allerdings habe ich die menu.lst von SuSE noch nicht in die Hände bekommen, also liegts vielleicht auch an den Einstellungen in meiner menu.lst - obwohl ich da schon so ziemlich alle Kombinationen durch hab)

----------

## athemi

Das schaut für mich nach einem Problem mit dem VESA Framebuffer aus.

Hast du den direkt ins Kernel compiliert (nicht als Modul) und vor allem, wie sieht deine grub.conf aus?

Was das initrd Image angeht, so erstellst du das am Besten auf folgende Art und Weise:

Zuersteinmal lädst du dir die Splashutils herunter:

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash/rpm-sources/bootsplash/splashutils.tar.bz2

Das Archiv entpackst du in ein Verzeichnis deiner Wahl. Anschließend wird das ganze per "make" kompiliert. Im Verzeichnis befinden sich nun mehrere ausführbare Dateien, Diejenige, die "splash" heißt kopierst du nach "/bin".

Anschließend erstellst du ein Verzeichniss /usr/share/splash und lädst dir

das SUSE Theme für Bootsplash herunter: ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash/rpm-sources/bootsplash-theme-SuSE/Theme-SuSE.tar.bz2

Dort entnimmst du eine der config-Dateien (welche, hängt von der gewünschten Auflösung ab) und kopierst sie in das eben erstellte Verzeichnis. Das gewünschte Bootsplashimage im jpg-format kommt ebenfalls nach /usr/share/splash. 

Jetzt muss in der conf Datei der Pfad zu den Bilddateien abgeändert werden (bei "jpeg" und "silentjpeg" kann ruhig dasselbe Bild verwendet werden).

Danach kommt der eigentliche Schritt zur Erstellung des initrd Images:

Zuerst muss /boot gemounted werden.

Es folgt ein 

```
splash -s -f /usr/share/splash/name_der_confdatei.cfg > /boot/initrd
```

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

genauso habe ich das gemacht, nur mit der Ausnahme, dass ich das Splashutil nicht aus dem Netz geladen habe, sondern, dass dieses splashutil auch schon beim ebuild von bootsplash installiert wird (zumindest habe ich dann die Datei /sbin/splash)

Meine menu.lst (=grub.config):

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#Gentoo Linux

title=Gentoo Linux 1.4rc4 (2.4.20)

        kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 hdd=ide-scsi video=mtrr,vesa:1280x1024@70 vga=0x31a splash=verbose

        initrd (hd0,0)/initrd

title=LinuxSafe (2.4.20)

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 hdd=ide-scsi

```

Ich habe mit den Einstellungen in der menu.lst schon etwas "herumgespielt". Es funz so eigentlich alles, nur dass eben der Bildschirm schwaz bleibt.

Danke für die Antwort,

Niko

----------

## Niko_K

So,

jetzt habe ich mein Problem gefunden (aber das scheint mir unlösbar)!

Ich habe keinen Eintrag /dev/fb0 oder /dev/fb/*!

Das heißt also auch, dass irgendwas mit dem Framebuffer nicht richtig funktioniert und dass deshalb Bootsplash gar nicht funktionieren kann!

Dazu habe ich folgendes gefunden:

```
 * You will need support for videodev, i2c-core, i2c-algo-bit

* for this driver to work, plus your cards' specific modules

* from /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/media/video

*

* To load the module automatically at boot up, add these and

* "rivatv" to your /etc/modules.autoload.

*

* Also, see http://rivatv.sourceforge.net/ for more information.

*

* NOTE: Your kernel must not include framebuffer support. 
```

Leider verwende ich rivatv und genau diese "NOTE" stört mich da.

Allerdings funktioniert rivatv auch mit dem neuen Kernel, also entweder stimmt diese Note in den neueren Versionen nicht mehr, oder rivatv schlatet den Framebufer so zusagen "einfach aus"!

Ich habe dann noch einen Post im Forum gefunden, der besagt, dass der Framebuffer nicht mit 1GB RIMM funktioniert. Wieso das so ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen, aber es wäre auf meinem System eine (weitere) Erklärung.

Ich verwende außerdem eine GeForce4 Ti 4200. Bei meinem Motherboard gibts da schon Probleme mit dem NvAGP - ich muss deshlab AGPGART verwenden - könnte auch mit meinem Problem zusammenhängen.

Kann denn überhaupt rivatv mit einem Framebuffer laufen (ich glaube nämlich, dass dies das "wahre" Problem ist)

Ach ja, ich habe jetzt auch die menu.lst von SuSE in meinen Händen. Allerdings scheint da kein großer Unterschied zu bestehen.

Wenn noch wer Rat weis, dann bitte posten,

Niko

----------

## seth77

holla

habe auch ein prob mit dem bootpslash, allerdings wohl schon viel früher. bekomme beim booten folgende meldung:

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

Hab alles fest in den Kernel eingebunden, die Ramdisk wie oben beschrieben erstellt und meine grub.conf entsprechend angpasst  :Sad: 

Verwende allerdings die ac-sources, aber das sollte ja eigentlich kein prob sein, oder?

gruß alex

----------

## gschneider

probier doch mal den vesa framebuffer.

vielleicht geht es mit dem

zu dem ramdisk error, der hat nix mit bootsplash zu tun.

den bekomme ich auch, aber das logo bekomme ich angezeigt (verbose)

der silent mode funktioniert allerdings bei mir auch nicht....

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

 *gschneider wrote:*   

> probier doch mal den vesa framebuffer.
> 
> vielleicht geht es mit dem

 

Was?? Ich dachte dass ich den schon verwende, ...

Wie muss ich denn meine menu.lst abändern?

Ach ja, habe iht schon mal folgendes versucht, um euer RAMDISK Problem zu lösen? In der menu.lst folgendes reinschreiben:

```
mem=512M #anpassen
```

Das sollte bei den neuesten Kernels zwar nicht mehr nötig sein, aber irgendwo im Forum hat das auch wer beim 2.4.20 machen müssen, ...

Niko

----------

## Vitali

Also Danke auf jeden Fall schonmal für den Thread, hab gestern Abend alles zum laufen bekommen, bis auf den Silentmode... Hat irgendwer Erfahrung warum verbose sauber läuft, silent aber nicht?

----------

## zypher

Niko: eine Idee noch:

Schau mal in Deine kernel-config und stell sicher, dass _nur_ der vesa framebuffer eingebaut wird. Kein rivafb oder ähnliches (der funktioniert eh nich).

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also ich habe nochmal alles überprüft, es war eigentlich alles okay, funktioniert hat es aber trotzdem nicht!

Jetzt habe ich wenigstens bemerkt, dass ich einen HighMemory Kernel brauche, den ich zuvor nicht hatte. Das ganze Herumprobieren hatte also doch noch einen Sinn   :Wink: 

Jetzt habe ich nur noch ein anderes, kleines Problem, das ich lösen muss.

Mein Netzwerk funzt nicht mehr so ganz, irgendwie schafft es gentoo nicht mehr den Hostnamen aufzulösen, obwohl die Ausgabe von ifconfig ganz OK aussieht, ...

Naja, ich suche halt mal mit meiner Workstation ein bisserl im Forum rum, da findet sich schon eine Lösung. Ansonsten halt ein neues Thema öffnen!

Jetzt verstehe ich, wieso bootsplash gemasked ist,

Niko

----------

## Barny

Mahlzeit!

@zypher: was meinst Du damit, rivafb funktioniert eh nicht - es funktioniert nicht mit bootsplash oder riva Framebuffer funktioniert überhaupt nicht?

Also bei mir kann ich mit rivafb zuminest meine Konsole auf 1024x768 bei 85Hz einstellen, nur der bootsplash funktioniert leider nicht.    :Sad: 

Mit VESA läuft alles wunderbar. Nur eben bei 60 Hz. Und das ist nicht gerade ein angenehmes Arbeiten.

Hat es vielleicht schon mal jemand mit rivafb geschafft und kann mir einen Tip geben, wie ich es hinbekomme?

Gruß

Barny

----------

## seth77

holla

mittlerweile hab ich es auch hinbekommen, und wollte auch gleich ein eigenes Bild einbinden, aber das zieht leider nicht. Gibt es da irgendwelche Vorschriften, wie das jpg erstellt werden muss?

gruß alex

----------

## ro

also ich hab den bootsplash zum ersten mail bei uns in der schule auf nem suse-8.1 rechner gesehen und war begeistert! das brauch ich auch!

Aber folgendes:

habe bootsplash emerged und mit ebuild geconft. Daraufhin hab ich nen kernel gebacken, mit den sachen die zu berücksichtigen sind. Ich hab halt statt VESA die 3dfx unterstützung für meine voodoo5 genommen. 

dann hab ich das splash-kommando ausgeführt um mir eine initrd zu erstellen (1024x768). die Pfade stimmen, und in der kernel-config wurde angegeben, dass der bootsplash statt dem logo verwendet werden soll. "rc-update add bootsplash default" hab ich auch gemacht.

Jetzt hab ich aber trotzdem Tux als Bootlogo im oberen Bereich.  :Question:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Außerdem ist in allen Terminals außer im 1. unter dem blinkenden Unterstrich ein weißes Quadrat zu sehen, das synchron mit dem Unterstrich mitblinkt. gräßlich!

Ein ausschnitt aus meiner grub.conf :

```

title=Voodoo-fb

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage7 root=/dev/hde3 vga=788 video=tdfx:1024x768@70 splash=verbose

initrd=/initrd

```

und ein ausschnitt meiner dmesg:

```

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hde3 vga=788 video=tdfx:1024x768@70 splash=verbose

bootsplash: verbose mode.

...

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 690M

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro KT133 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe4000000

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

```

und ein /dev/fb/0 eintrag existiert auch, fbresolution gibt die richtige auflösung aus. wie komm ich jetzt zu meinem bootsplash?

ro

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es einen GEWALTIGEN Fehler im Ebuild der Version 0.5 gibt.

Also erstens musst du das initrd neu erstellen, da das des ebuilds 0 KB hat.

Aber noch viel wichtiger ist, dass du zuvor die Pfade (genauer: Dateinamen) in den .cfg Files anpassen musst. Bei mir waren die falsch. 

Also:

1)Zuerst die falschen Dateinamen in den cfg Files ändern (soll, glaube ich, gentoo-boot-xxxx, statt bootgentoo-xxxx heißen, aber sieh besser nochmal nach)

und dann

2)splash -s -f /usr/share/splash/name_der_confdatei.cfg > /boot/initrd

Hoffe es hilft,

Niko

----------

## ro

hm...hab das nochmal probiert, aber es ging nicht. ich verwende bootsplash-0.6 und gentoo-sources (kernel)  :Sad:  habe nur tux im oberen bereich

[edit]

Spannung steigt: ich probiers gerade mit den vanilla sourcen, waren die optionen etwas anders als von gentoo-sources (es war keine auswahl mehr an bootlogos) ...hoffentlich klappts  :Wink: 

[/edit]

[edit2]

Leider hat es mit version 0.7 von bootsplash.org auch nicht funktioniert   :Crying or Very sad:   sehe wieder nur tux im oberen bereich beim booten  :Crying or Very sad:   werde den devs ein mail schreiben, hab alles gemacht wie es in den docs steht

[/edit2]

----------

## Barny

Moin,

das Problem hab' ich mit dem nVidia Framebuffer. Versuch's mal mit VESA. Da läuft's bei mir. (Leider nur mit den bescheidenen 60 Hz)

Ach ja, lt. bootsplash.org geht's nur mit einer Farbtiefe von 16 Bit. Versuch's doch mal in den Bootoptionen mit  video=tdfx:1024x768-16@70.

Bin aber selbst noch am rumprobieren und konnte es bei mir noch nicht testen.

Gruß

Barny

----------

## detlef

Mahlzeit!

Habe bei mir bootsplash am laufen. Ich bin dabei nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036&highlight=bootsplash

(Wobei ich gerade sehe, dass sie sich gegenüber gestern nochmal geändert hat und die Punkte die mir Probleme verursachten, geändert wurden!)

Ein Problem hätt ich aber doch noch: Im silent-modus funktioniert die Progress-bar nicht und auf den Konsolen 2-6 kann ich keinerlei Eingaben machen. Kann mir das jemand bestätigen?

Gruß

Detlef

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also wenn du auf den Konsolen 2-6 keine Eingaben machen kannst, dann würde ich das bootsplash mit rc-update del wieder entfernen, das dient nämlich genau daszu, dass du auf den Konsolen 2-6 einen Hintergrund hast.

Okay, du hast dann nur mehr auf Konsole 1 einen Hintergrund, aber dafür funktioniert die Eingabe dann wieder!

Niko

----------

## ro

ok, bei mir  funktioniert der bootsplash jetzt auch  :Wink:  wow!   :Shocked:   echt geil! kann leider nur den VESA-treiber verwenden, da hab ich 60 Hertz, kann man das ändern außer zb vesa:1024x768-16@76 (so hab ich es nämlich)??

ich kann in den anderen konsolen schon was eingeben, vielleicht liegts daran dass du das kommando 

```

splash -s -u 1 /pfad

```

ausgeführt hast (wie ich es in zahlreichen foren + howtos gelesen hab) und nicht 

```

splash -s -f /pfad

```

die progress bar funktioniert bei mir auch nicht, aber ich verwende sowieso verbose, sonst erkennt man ja gar nix mehr vom linux   :Laughing: 

----------

## detlef

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also wenn du auf den Konsolen 2-6 keine Eingaben machen kannst, dann würde ich das bootsplash mit rc-update del wieder entfernen, das dient nämlich genau daszu, dass du auf den Konsolen 2-6 einen Hintergrund hast.

 

Das hab ich schon gemacht. Aber es betrifft nur den silent-mode. Im verbose-mode funktionieren alle Konsolen auch mit bootsplash.

@ ro

Am Splash liegt es nicht. Schaun ma mal was aus der progress bar wird...

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

bei mir funzt auch die neue Version nicht   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Hat wer von euch, der Bootsplash am Laufen hat, Knoppix??

Seht ihr bei Knoppix den Start?

Ich nämlich nicht. Was dann heißen würde, dass bei meiner Hardware kein FrameBuffer funktionieren kann!

Niko

----------

## detlef

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> bei mir funzt auch die neue Version nicht  
> 
> Hat wer von euch, der Bootsplash am Laufen hat, Knoppix??
> ...

 

Hi Niko,

Wenn ich von der 3.2 Knoppix boote, sehe ich oben links den Tux.

Hast Du schon nähere Angaben zu Deiner Hardware gemacht? Laß mal sehen.

Detlef

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also schnell mal meine Hardware:

ASUS P4T533-C Mainboard

Pentium4B Northwood 2.4Ghz

SB Audigy Platinum

3com Netzwerkkarte (3c59x Treiber)

Gainward GeForce4 Ti4200 (PowerPack, mit TV-Out, TV-In, Video-Out, Video-In)

Pioneer DVD

Plextor CD-RW (40x/12x/40x)

2x Maxtor Festplatten (beide 40GB)

und noch ein paar kleine Hardware-Spielereien (vor allem Lüfter, Lüftersteuerung, ...)

Auf meiner Workstation sehe ich den Tux auch (dort verwende ich aber kein Gentoo), auf meinem Server (dort verwende ich gentoo), sehe ich aber nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm beim booten (genau das Selbe passiert, wenn ich bootsplash verwenden will).

Trotz des schwarzen Bildschirms wird "brav" gebootet, nur eben ohne FB.

Es funzt bei mir auch, wenn ich "vga=ask" eingebe und dann eine vorgeschlagene Nummer auswähle, nur erkenne ich eben kein Anzeichen eines FrameBuffers (keinen Tux, kein Bootsplash, kein /dev/fb0 /dev/fb/0 /dev/splash)

Liegt dann wohl doch an meiner Hardware,

Niko

----------

## detlef

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auf meiner Workstation sehe ich den Tux auch (dort verwende ich aber kein Gentoo), auf meinem Server (dort verwende ich gentoo), sehe ich aber nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm beim booten (genau das Selbe passiert, wenn ich bootsplash verwenden will).
> 
> Trotz des schwarzen Bildschirms wird "brav" gebootet, nur eben ohne FB.

 

Das hatte ich auch. Lag daran, dass das jpg ein anderes Format als initrd hatte.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es funzt bei mir auch, wenn ich "vga=ask" eingebe und dann eine vorgeschlagene Nummer auswähle, nur erkenne ich eben kein Anzeichen eines FrameBuffers (keinen Tux, kein Bootsplash, kein /dev/fb0 /dev/fb/0 /dev/splash)

 

Jep, hat sich genau so bei mir geäußert. *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Liegt dann wohl doch an meiner Hardware
> 
> 

 

Das glaube ich nicht. Lass mal Deine aktuelle grub.conf sehen.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also erstmal danke für die Hilfe.

Nun meine aktuelle grub.conf (=menu.lst), allerdings muss ich gleich sagen, dass ich da schon viel mehr ausprobiert habe:

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#Gentoo Linux

title=Gentoo Linux 1.4rc4 [2.4.20]

        root(hd0,0)

        kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 hdd=ide-scsi vga=ask video=vesa:1024x768@72 splash=silent

        initrd=/boot/initrd-gentoo-1024x768

title=Gentoo Linux 1.4rc4 [2.4.20, no Bootsplash]

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 hdd=ide-scsi

```

Hatte das Ganze auch schon in anderen Auflösungen, ... probiert, allerdings war das da oben mein letzter Versuch!

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich da noch das /boot/initrd-gentoo-1024x768 brauche, weil eigentlich ist die erste Partition auf der ersten Festplatte "boot". Allerdings funktioniert das mit dem Splashimage (also dem GrubHintergrund) auch. Der Fehler kann also nicht wirklich maßgeblich sein, oder?

Nochmals danke,

Niko

EDIT: Statt "vga=ask" hatte ich da "vga=0x305" stehen, ...

----------

## detlef

Hmm, ich kann da auch nix auffälliges entdecken. Nur noch mal zur Sicherheit weil man manchmal den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sieht: Hast Du die Konfiguration noch einmal Schritt für Schritt nach dieser Anleitung gemacht?https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036&highlight=bootsplash

Punkt 8 nicht beachten!

Zum probieren würde ich die Vorgaben aus der Anleitung 1:1 übernehmen!

Meine menu.lst

```
title=GENTOO RAID

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/ataraid/disc0/part3

title=Bootsplash

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage.bootsplash root=/dev/ataraid/disc0/part3 video=mtrr,vesa:1280x1024 vga=0x31A

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

gehe jetzt erst mal pennen...

Viel Erfolg

Detlef

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also nachdem es noch immer nicht läuft, teste ich morgen mal, ob es an der Hardware liegt. Vielleicht funktioniert der FB ja nicht bei Grafikkarten, die auch TV-In/Out & Video-In/Out haben, ...

Gute Nacht,

Niko

----------

## seth77

Hi

weiß denn mittlerweile jemand, welche Vorrausetzungen beim jpeg gegeben sein müssen, dass es als bootsplash-hintergrund akzeptiert wird?

gruß alex

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also das ist doch nicht normal!

Ich habe hier zwei Grafikkarten vor mir liegen:

Elsa Gladic 921 GeForce3 (mit TV-Out)

Gainward GeForce4 PowerPack (mit TV-Out/In, Video-Out/In)

Schraube ich nun 1) in meinen Computer dann bootet er zwar, aber eben ohne Splashscreen. Das ist auch meine Standartgrafikkarte, das System ist also auf diese ausgelegt (Treiber, Module)

Schraube ich nun 2) in meinen Computer dann funktioniert der Bootsplash (bis auf die Progessbar). Der Boot bricht dann aber bei Laden des Modules "rivatv" ab (logisch, kann ja da kein Video-Out/In finden). Man könnte da zwar noch ein paar Einstellungen vornehmen, aber das will ich nicht, denn schließlich brauche ich den Video-In. Außerdem ist 2) schneller  :Smile: 

Muss ich für Grafikkarten mit Video-In und dem ganzen Zeug noch was in den Kernel kompilieren/ändern oder werden solche Grafikkarten vom FrameBUffer her nicht unterstüzt?

Mache ich da sonst was falsch?

Niko

----------

## Barny

Mahlzeit,

also grundsätzlich sollte jede halbwegs moderne Grafikkarte den VESA Standard erfüllen (mir ist zuminest keine bekannt, auf die das nicht zutrifft).

So, zuerst den Kernel mit VESAFramebuffer kompilieren und in den Bootoptionen dem Kernel die Option vga=791 (1024x768 bei 16 Bit Farbtiefe) mitgeben. Damit sollte es sicher laufen (die video-option kannst Du in dem Fall getrost weglassen) - leider nur mit 60 Hertz, mehr geht bei VESA Framebuffer leider nicht. Zur Sicherheit den VESA Framebuffer fest in den Kernel einkompilieren und alle anderen weglassen (nur zum Testen - an meinem nVidia Framebuffer bin ich auch noch am wilden Herumtesten - falls ich es irgenwann mal hinbekomme, schreib ich's natürlich hier rein  :Wink:   ).

Wenn Du im Silent Modus booten willst, muß Du dem Kernel beim Booten noch die Option splash=silent mitgeben, standardmäßig wird nämlich im Verbose Modus gebootet.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

naja, ich weiss nicht wie ich das jetzt nett rüberbringen soll, aber:

Es liegt nicht an der Konfiguration - mit einer GeForce3 funktioniert ja alles.

Nur mit meiner GeForce4 nicht!

Ich denke mal, dass das was mit dem Onboard Chip zu tun hat, der für Video-In/Out zuständig ist, weil im selben Rechner funktioniert ja eine GeForce3 ohne diesen Chip.

Ich weiss also nicht wirklich was das mit der Konfiguration zu tun hat,

Niko

----------

## detlef

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> naja, ich weiss nicht wie ich das jetzt nett rüberbringen soll, aber:
> 
> Es liegt nicht an der Konfiguration - mit einer GeForce3 funktioniert ja alles.
> ...

 

Was soll man da sagen? Dumm  gelaufen!

Nee, mal ehrlich: Sowas ist doch echt Sch....! Kann ganz schön frustrierend sein!

Ich kralle mir mal morgen in der Firma ne GraKa mit TV in/out und probiere das auch mal....

Bis denne & Kopf hoch

Detlef

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also dann kann ich eigentlich nur noch danke sagen.

Achte aber auch auf das Video-In/Out, vielleicht hat es nämlich damit zu tun.

Meine Grafikkarte (vielleicht findest du ja die Selbe  :Wink: ):

  Gainward GeForce4 PowerPack Ultra/650XP Ti4200

Nochmals danke,

Niko

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe da in der Zwischenzeit noch eine andere Theorie "entwickelt".

Das Problem könnte auch am RAM liegen.

Wenn man sich folgenden Bug-Report mal ansieht, wird man feststellen, dass fb nicht funktioniert mit:

1GB RAM im System

128MB RAM auf der Grafikkarte

Also ersteres habe ich und das wird vom Grafikkarten Wechsel nicht beeinflusst.

Zweites erfüllt aber nur die GeForce4. Meine GeForce4 hat 64MB. Leider habe ich nicht noch eine Grafikkarte mit 128MB RAM, deshalb kann ich das nicht mehr testen!

Irgendwie spinnt auch mein Motherboard, denn wenn ich nicht 1GB RAM im System habe, dann funktioniert die Grafikkarte nicht soo richtig (Monitor bleibt bei gestartetem Computer schwarz, obwohl Kabel ... in Ordnung sind; der Fehler tritt bei allen Grafikkarten auf), deshalb kann ich mein System nicht mit weniger RAM betreiben. Ich kann das also auch nicht auf dem Weg testen!

Auf der Bug-Report-Seite scheint es ja einen Patch dafür zu geben. Ich teste das mal und berichte dann später weider, ...

Niko

EDIT: Der Patch hatte echt Sinn. Mein Bootsplash funktioniert jetzt!   :Very Happy:  Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch was mit rivatv überlegen, denn das funzt mit aktiviertem GB nicht mehr!

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also mittlerweile habe ich mir auch schon eine Lösung für mein RivaTV Problem ausgedacht.

Zum Glück hat mein Monitor auch BNC Ausgänge. Ich muss jetzt nur noch passende Kabel von meinem DVD Player und dem SAT Receiver zu VGA oder BNC finden. Ich glaube auch, dass ich mal meine Grafikkarte mit BNC versuchen werden.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass es passende Kabel gibt, ich habe da schon einiges im Web dazu gelesen.

Der ganze Spaß kostet mich wieder ein bisschen, aber das ist mir ein nahezu perfektes System schon wert - ist ja Hardware   :Razz: 

Niko

----------

## ro

weiß jemand ob bootsplash auch mit 2 fbs im kernel funktioniert? bootsplash funzt nämlich mit dem tdfxfb nicht, und opengl funzt mit vesavb nur gaaaanz lahm bei mir. würde gerne haben, dass bootsplash /dev/fb/0 (vesa) verwendet und x /dev/fb/1 (tdfxfb)!

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also ich würde nicht wissen was dagegen sprechen würde.

Aber warum sagtst du dass Bootsplash nicht mit dem 3dfx FB funktioniert.

Ich erinnere mich, gelesen zu haben, dass er damit sogar mit mehr Hz funktionieren soll,

Niko

----------

## detlef

Hi Niko,

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich habe da in der Zwischenzeit noch eine andere Theorie "entwickelt".
> 
> Das Problem könnte auch am RAM liegen.
> ...

 

Habe das jetzt endlich mal mit 2 Karten mit TV-in/out probieren können. Deine Probleme konnte ich nicht nachvollziehen. Die Karten hatten 64MB und der Rechner 512MB RAM. Eine 128MB habe ich nicht zur Verfügung, allerdings kann ich nächste Woche (habe Urlaub  :Smile: ) dem Rechner auf 1GB RAM aufrüsten.

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: Der Patch hatte echt Sinn. Mein Bootsplash funktioniert jetzt!   Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch was mit rivatv überlegen, denn das funzt mit aktiviertem GB nicht mehr!

 

Prima! Dann bist Du ja schon ein gutes Stück weiter!

Bis denne & Gruß

Detlef

----------

## ro

also bei mir funzt der tdfxfb nicht ...

----------

## hulk2nd

... funzt bei mir trotz 128MB grafikkarte ...

grüsse, hulk

----------

## schnelle

Hiho ..

sagmal wie bekomm ich diesen silent mode rein ??

Der Verbose Mode läuft Sahne.. ich dachte man 

muss einfach dem Kernel den Parameter splash=silent mitgeben

aber das tut sich nichts. 

Es ist immer der Verbose Mode zu sehen. 

Hat da jemand eine Lösung ??	

Gruß Markus

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

 *hulk2nd wrote:*   

> ... funzt bei mir trotz 128MB grafikkarte ...
> 
> grüsse, hulk

 

das ist mir schon klar. Aber dann hast du auch keine 1GB RAM. Du musst schon beides haben, damit der Fehler auftritt   :Cool: 

Niko

----------

## Memphis

Hi,

also ich habe auch das problem, dass der bootsplash mit dem tdfxfb nicht funzt (hab ne voodoo3 3000 AGP). Sowie ich die initrd zeile in die lilo.conf schreib und dann reboote, kommt nur ein schwarzer bildschirm und meine Caps Lock und Scroll Lock tasten leuchten.

Wenn ich das initrd weglasse kann ich den bootsplash jedoch manuell aktivieren, in dem ich den bootsplash dienst neu starte. Dann sieht die konsole schnucklig aus *hrhr* aber sowie ich auf eine andere konsole oder gar x wechsle und wieder zurück, hab ich nur noch nen grafikklumpen vor mir (ein mix aus bootsplash am rand und in der mitte ne rohe konsole).

Memphis  :Cool: 

----------

